# Wrote a string quartet transcription for the finale of Beethoven's 6th piano sonata



## Hurbi (Feb 26, 2017)

:tiphat:
wasn't sure where to put this so I put it here 

working on the other movements. this is my first transcription from piano to string quartet. i have pdf if anyone wants.






wanted some opinions. hope you enjoy. they're sibelius 7 sounds.


----------



## charlesnicholas (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey! I just wanted to reply to your post to say this transcription is awesome! I have a difficult time getting such great sounds with my finale transcriptions. I am using the Garritan instruments, so I am not sure what the problem is! Anyway, great job


----------

